# Bare back (risque)



## Efergoh (Apr 24, 2007)

My first offering to the new B&W gallery...


----------



## Alpha (Apr 24, 2007)

The lighting is very nice, but I think that the pose is slightly awkward, and it's a little too dark overall. Well done, though.


----------



## Efergoh (Apr 24, 2007)

Frankly, I agree. It comes across much better in color, but I so wanted to add to the B&W forum.


----------



## fightheheathens (Apr 25, 2007)

i like it....
i mean it is a tad dark, but i do see the problem of lightining and getting the really blown cloth, unless you burned it in a bit more

nice though


----------



## terri (Apr 25, 2007)

I like it, too. It's a bit on the dark side, but the softness of the gown, or whatever it is, is a very nice touch. :thumbup:


----------



## pborgbarthet (Apr 26, 2007)

I like the fact that it IS very dark and I like the unusual angle of the light. 

Well done!


----------



## myopia (Apr 28, 2007)

love it.


----------

